# Problems with vodafone signal. Who to go to formobile / broadband / landline package.



## ali (8 Jul 2010)

Ongoing problems with vodafone mobile phone signal in my house for the past year. Based in Dublin. I have a landline and broadband with imagine. Can anyone suggest a good deal / provider for all of the above if I were to change. Have looked at some previous posts but find them a bit technical. I am looking for reliability and value.

Would be grateful for any suggestions.

A.


----------

